# The Blues Brothers



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

.... as I was sitting here listening to Sirius Blues the BB version of Sweet Home Chicago came on. I gotta say I think it is a total JAM :T 

Just curious, does anyone take them as serious musicians?

I get the impression that they are/were, and that they are/were pretty well respected (even though they are not great singers) but the music and the band they put together.......

Just wondered what everyone else thought?


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I know Belushi and Ackroyd took it very seriously. Did you know that Ackroyd hosts a blues radio show at night in the full Elwood Blues character?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought enough of them to purchase their first record album when it came out. Still listen.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, did not know Ackroyd hosts his own blues show. Is it syndicated or just local?

I also like them enough to purchase the first album, though I can't seem to find much of my Vinyl collection.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

nova said:


> Nope, did not know Ackroyd hosts his own blues show. Is it syndicated or just local?


It is syndicated, through the House of Blues, which Ackroyd owns part of. It is pretty cool to listen to, as he does the whole show as Elwood, accent and all.


----------

